# Overclock Failing i7



## CuriousGeorge (Jun 11, 2008)

I own an Intel i7 920. 
So I tried overclocking today and it failed. I wasn't going too high, just to 3.2 Ghz. 

I turned SpeedStep and all off.
I changed the base clock to 160. CPU Voltage to 1.35V and everything else on auto.

I watched a video on how to do it and this is basically what it suggested.

Btw, I'm a total newbie. This was my first time.


----------



## CuriousGeorge (Jun 11, 2008)

Alright never mind, I managed to overclock fine.

I'm just confused about some things..
All I did was increase the base clock to 155 and lowered the voltage to 1.16v..and it works fine.
I feel like it was too easy? I was really confused when I was able to lower the voltage and everything was fine. Does something bad happen if the voltage is too low?

Also, I did a stress test and got around 65-70 C load temps and 55 idle. This seems pretty normal.


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

you havent done anything really.

you need to change the FSB, clock and qpi along with voltages for a proper overclock with an i7


----------



## CuriousGeorge (Jun 11, 2008)

Well it seems like it's faster? If I leave it like this, is there a chance it'll get ruined or something? I don't really want to mess with the thousand other settings cause I know I'm gonna eff something up.


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

Have you read the thread called if you are new to overclocking read here for starters? it will explain things to you.

When you stress tested it, how long did you do it for.

Your supposed to run a stress test with prime95 or orthos for atleast 7 hours whilst monitoring the temps.


----------



## FlashMyBIOS (Sep 25, 2009)

watch how far you take things with a stock cooler also if your not watching your temps.
use real temp it has proved to be pretty accurate for me.
http://www.extremetech.com/article2/0,2845,2335839,00.asp
this may be useful also.


----------

